# Which states require new PEs to get a stamp/seal?



## GS_Beacon (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wanted to start a discussion as to legal requirements for obtaining a stamp/seal. It's actually two-fold:

1. Which states make it a legal requirement for all registered PEs to obtain their own stamp/seal?

2. Is NY State one of them? (I found out this week that I passed the PE Chemical exam, so this question would be applicable to me and all other NY State PEs.)


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 5, 2011)

GS_Beacon said:


> Just wanted to start a discussion as to legal requirements for obtaining a stamp/seal. It's actually two-fold:
> 1. Which states make it a legal requirement for all registered PEs to obtain their own stamp/seal?
> 
> 2. Is NY State one of them? (I found out this week that I passed the PE Chemical exam, so this question would be applicable to me and all other NY State PEs.)



I know I need a seal for NY for all civil engineering plans. I don't know about other engineering fields such as chemical, electrical, etc.


----------



## Sam77 (Jun 6, 2011)

In *Idaho*, obtaining a seal/stamp is a requirement. The state board says in the passing notification letter that you have to send them within 60 days an impression of your seal and signature in order to complete your licensure process, and failing to do so may result into cancelation of the license.


----------



## GS_Beacon (Jun 6, 2011)

Sam77 said:


> In *Idaho*, obtaining a seal/stamp is a requirement. The state board says in the passing notification letter that you have to send them within 60 days an impression of your seal and signature in order to complete your licensure process, and failing to do so may result into cancelation of the license.


Whoa, that's a bit harsh... to forget to send them a seal/stamp and have to do this entire process all over again?


----------



## envirotex (Jun 6, 2011)

In Texas, you need a seal and a photo, and you must return the imprint of the seal and photo within 60 days...The suggested sanctions (see f below) per the rules are a reprimand and a $250 fine...

From the Texas Engineering Practice Act...

§133.97 Issuance of License...

...(d) The executive director shall notify the new license holder in writing of:

(1) the license issuance;

(2) the license serial number;

(3) the instructions to obtain a seal; and

(4) the instructions to return a seal imprint and a recent, wallet-size, portrait photograph.

(e) Within 60 days from the written notice from the executive director of license issuance, the new license holder shall:

(1) obtain a seal(s);

(2) place the seal imprint(s) on the form provided by the board and return it to the board office; and

(3) furnish a wallet-size portrait photograph for the board’s files.

(f) Failure to comply with paragraph (e) of this section is a violation of board rules and shall be subject to sanctions.


----------



## DASmith (Jan 3, 2012)

California requires a stamp/seal. Section 6764 of the Professional Engineers Act.

6764. Seal or stamp

Each professional engineer licensed under this chapter shall, upon licensure, obtain a seal or stamp of a design authorized by the board bearing the licensee’s name, number of his or her certificate or authority, the legend “professional engineer” and the designation of the particular branch or authority in which he or she is licensed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 4, 2012)

Michigan requires you submit an impression of your stamp or seal within 30 days of your license issuance.


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Where do I buy a stamp/seal?


----------



## sc57 (Jan 5, 2012)

Go to www.engineerseals.com, prices are reasonable.

Delaware state needs you to buy seal, before you get your certificate.


----------

